# Kamado Joe in the winter



## ronpepper (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been told that I can BBQ all year round in my ceramic BBQ however, caution being the theme, does anyone have any experience with ceramic cookers?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 4, 2013)

If you're experienced with any heavy-weight cook-ware like cast iron, treat it like you would them, regarding heat. Warm them up slowly to your desired target chamber/grate temp by starting with a smaller fire and building it up...this is your best course of action to prevent thermal fracturing of the cooker from starting a large, hot fire in a cold cooker with a lot of mass. BTW, the mass of that cooker will be your friend when  it comes to temperature stability...takes a little extra fuel to get it hot, but it will hold temps better during in-climate weather.

Eric


----------



## rhinoguy (Oct 9, 2013)

I use mine year around and I am not any more cautious during the winter months. 

I sometimes forget about mine and the temperature needle will be pegged out.  I am not sure if its possible to crack the outer shell as long as the inner rings are being used. 

Do you have a dealer close by?  If so, their warranty policy is awesome!  If you do happen to crack a inner ring or pizza stone they will replace it for free.


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 9, 2013)

i have a BGE and have used it when it was zero outside with a wind chill of -15....works as an awesome hand warmer for some of the family members at the same time


----------



## missourismoker (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a large Green Egg and have used it for the last two years.  It has survived the Missouri winters just fine with no issues.  Most of my cooks on the egg are medium to high temp cooks.


----------



## mikeincalgary (Feb 12, 2016)

The only thing I do differently is light closer to the center


----------

